# Realizing we picked the Wrong Dog. How to choose the Right one?



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm not getting rid of my dog, don't worry 

My consternation is thus; we 'adopted' (for 50 dollars from a friend with an accident litter) a border collie puppy about 4 years ago bc I have a medium-small farm with cows, goats, ducks, chickens, etc, and thought this would be a great family and farm dog. I'm starting to realize I was wrong about that.

If I'm not paying attention to HIM, he finds something destructive to do. He digs. He barks. He chases the goats. He kills a chicken. He finds a fence insulator and destroys it. He poops in the basement because that hour bathroom break just wasn't enough Don't get me wrong; he's very easy to train and correct. But I find it hard to tell him what TO do, instead of what NOT to do. He IS a great person dog. He loves to stay with me on errands, visit places, love on people and is very personable.
Border Collies are high energy dogs, which I thought would be great for my small farm. Now I find myself reminiscing about my previous large guardian dog, who basically lazed around and did nothing at all- and NEVER barked!- until she was called or something interesting happened.

I'm an animal person and can deal with pretty much any kind of behavior. I do love my dog, but I am thinking that in the future I'd like a dog with less energy- one that is happy just guarding and doesn't need to find other things to do. Like my previous dog! Unfortunately she was of a very rare (and very expensive) breed, a Tibetan Mastiff, that we just don't have access to. We had acquired her from a show breeder because she had an underbite, and disqualified for shows.

How did you choose your perfect farm and guard dog? From a breeder or adoption? How much did you pay for your dog? What do you like/dislike about the breed?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

DisasterCupcake said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not getting rid of my dog, don't worry
> 
> ...



I think you answered some of your own questions from previous experience, always a good teacher. 

First figure out WHAT you want that dog to be and do, THEN pick the breed.
Second, if you're good with dogs and training them, why spend a fortune on a pedigree if you're not going to breed it for money?

IOW, to answer your question, the best dogs I ever had came from the pound, were large and calm and cost about $10, with everything included.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife bought a Sheltie years ago. She liked the Collies my mother had but not the size.
Pluses-The Sheltie was amazingly intelligent, easy to train, protective, knew who to like and who to warn and very loyal. She was a very good dog for chickens and small livestock.
Negative-She was a barking, yiping bittie. Bullheaded.
Lived 12 years and died from spinal arthritis.

My dog is a Rough Collie. Had them since I was a boy. My current one is the dumbest, most mentally challenged one I ever had.
I love him the most. He isn't high energy but he could go all day if I needed him outdoors.
Pluses-An awesome dog for kids and families. Uber loyal. Quickly learned commands and accepted training.
He is ok with the barnyard critters but I don't pay him as an LGD.
Negative- Not much. Most are very intelligent. This one would ride the short bus.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with your dog, you don't need another dog. Send him to a trainer - or better yet, go with him, let the trainer train you both. He's destructive because he doesn't have a time/energy consuming job.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I bet you could still turn him around with intentional training. I have a collie mix and he is great, but gets bored. I have started training him using a correction collar and he was a new dog very quickly. He goes out with me, herds up my chickens and is an amazing dog. A few months ago I was almost at my wits end  Keep trying with him! It would be worth the intentional training as they do not naturally know what to do sometimes


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree. Train him. Starting all over with a new dog will be just as much work and maybe no better result if you don't put in the time.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> Nothing wrong with your dog, you don't need another dog. Send him to a trainer - or better yet, go with him, let the trainer train you both. He's destructive because he doesn't have a time/energy consuming job.


I know there's nothing wrong with my dog 
Yes, I realize that he is overmatched in energy and ADD for what I have for him to do. It's a good example of a bad match. No amount of training is going to change that, unless his job is simply to be trained 8 hours a day- which I don't have time for. Thus my consternation and reminiscing of a low energy dog.
So, to be clear I'm not looking to get rid of him, nor looking for a new dog right now. But I would like another dog in the future, and wondering where or how others found their perfect dog match


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

first inclination, your dog is bored out of his mind.
I get the impression that one hour per day outside for
potty time is not enough exercise for a border collie.
or any other type of dog IMHO..
I would search for someone who has a herd of sheep and give the dog to them..
then take your time and find a different dog.
don't try to duplicate the LGD you had, all dogs are different..


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> first inclination, your dog is bored out of his mind.
> I get the impression that one hour per day outside for
> potty time is not enough exercise for a border collie.
> or any other type of dog IMHO..
> ...


He is outside for 10-12 hours a day... WHEN it's not 20 below  
I know lots of people hem and haw about keeping a dog indoors in ANY type of weather. But I feel better keeping him indoors during potentially physically damaging cold than leaving him to it. Thanks for your input tho


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

LittleRedHen said:


> I bet you could still turn him around with intentional training. I have a collie mix and he is great, but gets bored. I have started training him using a correction collar and he was a new dog very quickly. He goes out with me, herds up my chickens and is an amazing dog. A few months ago I was almost at my wits end  Keep trying with him! It would be worth the intentional training as they do not naturally know what to do sometimes


Intentional training? Sounds interesting- do you have any good resources for this?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

DisasterCupcake said:


> He is outside for 10-12 hours a day... WHEN it's not 20 below
> I know lots of people hem and haw about keeping a dog indoors in ANY type of weather. But I feel better keeping him indoors during potentially physically damaging cold than leaving him to it. Thanks for your input tho


In your second paragraph you gave me the impression that you kept him in the basement and let him out for an hour potty break.
You had this dog from a pup and for four years.
many of those faults of his should have been trained out of him right from the start.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> In your second paragraph you gave me the impression that you kept him in the basement and let him out for an hour potty break.
> You had this dog from a pup and for four years.
> many of those faults of his should have been trained out of him right from the start.


My intention was to give a brief overview of my perceived faults from his overabundance of energy, not to describe his or my general lifestyle.
I assure you that I do as much I can to accommodate him, energetic and enthusiastic as he is.
He is primarily an outdoors dog, although he is very much welcome in our house and often comes in. He usually sleeps indoors unless its quite nice out.
As I did explain in the opening post, I can and have dealt with all sorts of behavior. These are instances of things he HAS performed in the past, habitually or not, and have been successfully or mostly corrected. My consternation is that he learns to do these things and makes them habit within a short period of time, and once corrected moves to something else like some sort of serial annoyance radar  
A dog that doesn't feel the need to come up with creative and unusual ways to spend his energy would be more ideal.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps with age your dog will settle down. For next dog try the shelter for an adult dog that acts right. Puppies seem to be a crap shoot. Pun intended.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

go to an experienced breeder, tell them what you expect in a dog. Let them select the correct pup for you & your situation


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

One other note.
There is also a certain advantage to getting a "calmer dog" to be a companion to this one. Dogs can be trained by other dogs, not just humans.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Research breeds that you like. There are many places that list the energy levels, dispositions, and other things about breeds that will help you focus in on a breed that matches well with what you want. And remember that even if you find a breed, there will be differences with the pups. I’ve had several border collies and loved them on the farm; that is EXCEPT one. I lost my male Jake who was my consistent companion, herded when I needed him too and didn’t chase if I called him off. He was absolutely fabulous. My hubby bought me a female pup to replace Jake when he died and she was a problem from the start. Hard-headed, impossible to train, I swear she lived to drive me insane. I ended up giving her to a local farmer that professionally trained border collies...she didn’t work for him either. My point being that even within a breed, there are dogs that don’t fit the normal for the breed. Good luck


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There are lots of places online to help you with breeds. Like you, we chose the wrong dog -- way too much energy for 2 old folks like us, we take her to doggie daycare 2 or 3 times a week to run off the energy.
And not all doggie day care are the same, for every 1 good one that actually lets dogs play, there are 5 or 6 that squirt them with a water bottle if they do anything but stand or lay there.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Interesting ideas for burning off his energy; I take him to my parent's twice a week where he runs non stop with their 2 dogs for a few hours. In the spring, he is also and EXCELLENT babysitter for my kids. Little jumpy goats are his favorite  He also will go out and get my herd for me to milk when they're way out in the back. He is a most excellent walking dog; super gentle, polite, stays by my side, and can definitely keep up. So he's not ALL bad 
My parent's dogs are older and much calmer, but they don't seem to put a dent in his energy or enthusiasm. In fact he seems deliberately dumb in that respect, lol. He will pester and run and try to play until their warnings turn into nips =/ So I have to watch him to make sure he isn't running them down.
He might be just that one off that isn't a good breed representative, but I tend to think border collies are generally pretty high energy, pretty much all the time. Unless they're sleeping, which is rare.

I appreciate everyone's suggestions  Since a breeder is probably not in the cards for us, we do not intend to breed or use our dog for anything but companionship and a guard, a mutt would do just as well as a purebred. I suppose a breeder would provide the most likely well suited dog, rather than relying on my own perception and doing the puppy crap shoot. lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I love border collies! Thay are creative to the MAX, whatever you want them to do, they try to improve on it, and they're always ready to go! My Chica was the funniest dog I've ever had, think I laughed more with her than any dog I've ever owned, used to enjoy giving her problems to "solve" and then watching her. I just happen to love Belgian Shepherds a tiny bit more. Both high energy dogs, and important to look for a "off" switch when selecting one.

Anyway, mostly important to find out what YOU like in a dog, and what drives you nuts. Often, knowing what you DON'T want in a dog is more important than knowing what you do want.

I bet "intentional training" is just training, plain and simple, rather than letting the dog train itself. If you want to have fun, train the dog to throw its own ball...it can keep them busy for HOURS!

Mon


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello,
Since you have stated you do not want to get rid of your active dog yet need to find a way to keep it from annoying you, I would suggest an obstacle course designed specifically for him...with treats at the end of each feat. It does sound as though setting up ways for your dog to "herd" would be a constructive way to deal with all his energy too...maybe just moving your stock from one area to another several times a day. ??

The only hyper dog I ever had is the lab I have now. Fortunately I have help from a Karakachan to keep this lab (Cujo) from being overly hyper around me when I walk. Cujo is about 9 yrs of age and still has his puppy energy! His having a "ball" he loves is also helpful as he can spend hours "finding" and "getting" that ball; and when no one is around to throw it, he will throw it himself for entertainment. So though Cujo is a worry at times, still he is quite helpful when predators (2 as well as 4 legged ones...even crawlers) show up. The two of them (Cujo the Labradore and Valentina the Karakachan) work well together even compliment each other in the work they do around our 6 acres.

What I did when looking for dogs was to evaluate what the farm needed, what I could deal with (being up in yrs) and the size each dog would be when grown. The one mistake I made in this process was to not recognize the extra energy the lab had as a pup! What I have learned all these years in dealing with various farm dogs was to let the individual dog tell me what he/she needs to be comfortable doing what is needed here on the homestead.

Hope this helps....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have never understood why but when a family pet gets old often people give them away , it makes no sense to me. Kinda giving your grandma away. 
The upside is I have found old dogs make a good match for small livestock Farms.
The downside is they don’t seem to last long


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> I have never understood why but when a family pet gets old often people give them away , it makes no sense to me. Kinda giving your grandma away.
> The upside is I have found old dogs make a good match for small livestock Farms.
> The downside is they don’t seem to last long


That's an interesting observation. Nobody I know would ever willingly give up their dog. I should keep an eye out for those older dogs!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi! Border collies are beautiful dogs usually with a lot of drive and intelligence. What sort of training have you done with him so far? It sounds like he has regular outside access. Is your property large enough to allow him to run full tilt to maximize exercise? Physical exercise is different from mental stimulation too. He could still very well be bored though he has 24/7 access to the outside. I would look into some other routines like barn hunt, lure coursing, agility, blood (or human) trailing, obedience, good citizen, etc. Have you tried herding with him? Most of these activities you can implement without needing expensive equipment. My husband improvised an agility course for our Papillon with everyday items. 

Rescue and BYB breeders sometimes yield good dogs and sometimes not. I generally get to know good, reliable breeders who know their animals and breed and allow them to steer me toward which puppy/dog would be a good fit for my lifestyle.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

DisasterCupcake said:


> That's an interesting observation. Nobody I know would ever willingly give up their dog. I should keep an eye out for those older dogs!


Unfortunately, all you have to do is go to the pound to find examples.
I think, as Americanstand does, it says more about the people than it does the dogs.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DisasterCupcake said:


> That's an interesting observation. Nobody I know would ever willingly give up their dog. I should keep an eye out for those older dogs!


Sometimes the pound will give them away free. 
I think it since they don’t usually have to have them fixed 
And they know their chances of being adopted that are very slim


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't think there is such a thing as a good farm dog that is not also bursting with energy and work ethic.

I think what you are asking about OP, is not a farm dog, but a good quiet natured dog that happens to live on a farm.
I've got two high energy breeds (Australian shepherd and Bracco Italiano). That's all fine because we knew before they joined the family that they were going to be high powered. 

Both get a lot of training and a lot of attention. The Aussie is also stubborn, so he is more work. The Bracco is easy to get along with, except she never has all four feet on the ground at the same time. 

If you don't want that sort of high energy, OP, get a quieter breed. Many dogs are happy to sleep the day away and only get up when you ask them to go for a walk with you. If you intend to work a dog all day long and put in lots of training time, _then_ is when you take a look at the hard-charging working breeds.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

farmrbrown said:


> Unfortunately, all you have to do is go to the pound to find examples.
> I think, as Americanstand does, it says more about the people than it does the dogs.


I think the pound is the way to go, then. 
We live in the middle of a farm county, and the Human Society here is rarely stocked. We've gotten cats there before. Not too many dogs there, and they're usually puppies. 
I bet larger counties will have a better selection


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, th enlarger the city the larger the selection.
I've always liked the results from saving a good dog from the gas chamber/death row.
You can't buy that kind of loyalty.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

So let's get this straight. You don't have enough time or jobs to do to wear out one dog, so you want to get another. A pack of bored, destructive, untrained canines is always preferable to just the one. Have you considered putting out scraps, maybe a coyote family will adopt you? In many ways that would be preferable, no vet bills, adoption fees, county dog tags, and they are excellent mousers. Beautiful animals, in need of homes. Sure you might lose a hen here and there but how would that be any different than the current or proposed situation?


----------



## 3SRanch (Feb 11, 2019)

We rescued a 2 yr old Great Pyrenees a few years ago. She's perfect for us. She prefers to be outside 24/7. Doesn't bother the animals (cows, chickens, donkey). Only digs if it's to catch a gopher, and she does catch and kill them. She lays at the top of the driveway every night until she hears/smells a hog or Coyote and she sprints out after them.

She's a great protector... and the kids lay on her like a bean bag chair and she loves the attention.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

During our life, every day we have to choose between something or someone. To choose the right pet is a big problem. In case not to make the wrong decision you have to surf on internet and to reed about the breed you are interested in and to pay attention to all details and their lifestyle. When I wanted to buy a dog, I was searching for some interesting facts of their life and I’ve found that Pokémon’s were inspired from dogs, and I was kinda shocked. Here is the website with Pokémons, you can click worlddogfinder.com and read and you will be pretty surprised.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Original post from 2019


----------

